# Is this a bug?



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 28, 2011)

I use Tramsmission as net-p2p. But when I go to load any torrent, transmission just crash. Any idea if thereis any bug or what is going wrong?
Ps: Web interface works and I can do my work from there for now


----------



## anomie (Oct 28, 2011)

There's a decidedly unscientific approach that I usually follow with this sort of problem: 

 Launch transmission from an xterm window. It will become a child of xterm, and you can sometimes see useful chatter barfed out to the terminal. (i.e. That may help you troubleshoot _why_ it is crashing.) 
 Occasionally, application profiles get corrupted, and starting from a clean slate can fix it (assuming it's not really a system-wide problem), a la: 
`% mv ~/.transmission ~/.transmission-old`


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 28, 2011)

Is very strange. After downloading something using WebUI, now transmission works without problem! I am telling solved for now and I will be back to reopen the thread if there will be any problem on future


----------

